# Darien/Harris Neck Fishing Guide



## NPBfishinfreak (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking to fish the Darien/Harris Neck area this spring and looking for a local guide if anyone knows one.  

I've only found Savannah and St. Simons Island so far.  Not interested in fishing that far north or south if I can help it.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2010)

Capt. Wendell Harper out of Two Way Fish Camp is excellent.


----------



## jamrens (Jan 30, 2010)

Capt Richie Lott is the best on the Ga coast and isnt a sell out like the ones in Savanah


----------



## retired (Jan 31, 2010)

Richie Lott X2..Not only will he put you on fish, but he will share his extensive knowledge of the Ga. coastal fishery w/ you and help  you become more comfortable w/ fishing this area.  He is also an active member of this forum. Look him up, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 31, 2010)

Capt Lott x3


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 2, 2010)

Richie is the Man... and Capt ain Andy Hicks who works with Captain Richie!


----------



## Golden BB (Feb 2, 2010)

Capt. Wendell Harper for me.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Capt. Wendell Harper out of Two Way Fish Camp is excellent.



My recommendation also.  I talked to him Saturday says fishing is great.


----------



## NPBfishinfreak (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wmaybin (Mar 8, 2010)

there r no fish around that area


----------



## PaulD (Mar 9, 2010)

wmaybin said:


> there r no fish around that area



Correct!!!! Please go away!


----------

